# Tour of Tucker County Photos



## lalahsghost (Aug 27, 2007)

Hey guys, I was the wheel-wagon for the Tour of Tucker County Cat 4/5's/ Took a ton of photos and video. Will post here whenever I get the time to pick through and process it all.

Check back soon for more video and photos~

http://wvcycling.wordpress.com/2010/05/30/tour-of-tucker-county-photos-pt-1/


----------



## lalahsghost (Aug 27, 2007)

*Video*


----------

